
Students call for open access to publicly funded research - swat535
https://uspirg.org/news/usp/students-call-open-access-publicly-funded-research
======
g82918
This is some article from a site for PIRG's. I am guessing from clicking
around that is Public Interest Resource Groups? Either way most grad students
want their work read and used. Most grad students want to be able to read and
cite other works in theirs. Sci-hub at whatever address does more for students
than any other source so far.

